# UN Pension????



## corporalcannabis (23 Sep 2017)

A fellow at the OSI told me about a UN pension that exists.  Tried the google machine and could not find anything. A friend has an injury in a SDA on a UN mission, curious if anyone has ever heard of such a thing? And how to apply. TIA


----------



## expwor (23 Sep 2017)

Google got me this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UN_pension  and this
http://imd.unjspf.org/  and this
http://ask.un.org/faq/14613  and this
https://www.glassdoor.ca/Benefits/United-Nations-Pension-Plan-US-BNFT14_E21435_N1.htm

Just for starters

Tom


----------



## corporalcannabis (23 Sep 2017)

Those are for UN staff.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2017)

Those are pensions for UN employees.  As CAF members on peacekeeping missions are not UN employees, they would not be covered by that plan.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Those are pensions for UN employees.  As CAF members on peacekeeping missions are not UN employees, they would not be covered by that plan.



Then why did we fill out UN forms for injuries we incurred on Tour?  There must be some reason that those were done?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2017)

Not having seen the forms, I can't speculate on the reasons.

But the pension in the link is for retired UN employees; CAF members do not qualify.


----------



## Franko (23 Sep 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then why did we fill out UN forms for injuries we incurred on Tour?  There must be some reason that those were done?



Probably for statistics. After all, the UN is useless.

Regards


----------

